# Karl is 9 today



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Hard to believe that such a sweet little pup could have changed my life in so many ways.

Taking Easter gifts to the Alzheimer's wing:











Flag Ceremony:











Karl the silly instructor to show small children there is nothing to be afraid of when seeing a firefighter in their gear:


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Tracking:











Walking through the woods after a tracking session:











Relaxing at the station:


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Happy 9th birthday Karl. Love the photos, he seems like a nice dog


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Karl.!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Happy Birthday Karl, may you have many, many more!!!

Karl is a great dog and I love hearing about him.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

happy woofday Karl! I love the firemen pic)))


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Karl!

You have done so much for so many people. I wish for you many, many more.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Karl You are a handsome boy and deserve to Party!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Karl


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Happy B-day...Hope you have a fun day!!


----------



## victoria_warfel (Nov 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Karl!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Karl

Hope you have a wonderful birthday!!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Dearest Karl,
Thank you for sharing your strength and your compassion. Your sense of caring, of responsibility is legendary. Offering comfort to first responders, you are a hero in your own right. Your caring courage has brought forth a program to help provide understanding, safety, and advocacy for children and others. We wish you a wonderful 9th birthday!!
Wags and Woofs,
Patti and Grimm


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

dearest Karl!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday, Karl!


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Happy birthday Karl, we hope you have many, many more. Stay warm!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*  <span style="color: #000099"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 17pt'>Wishing Karl a very HAPPY 9th BIRTHDAY!!! </span> </span> </span>  *


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!

Love the photo's!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Happy 9th birthday, handsome boy!









TJ - you both have so much to be proud of. Karl is the perfect example of this breed. Wishing you both lots and lots more birthdays together!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Hope you had a wonderful Birthday, Karl. Risa is happy to share her celebrated date of birth with such a great dog!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Happy Birthday to a very special boy!


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

Party On Karl!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I really didn't think we would ever have seen that day as I thought I would lose him 4 years ago. Some of my dear friends with their help and advice gave us those extra days and we are greatful for both the days and the friends. 

We are looking forward to Saturday and his morning at the doggy spa.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Happy B-day Karl!!! Wow!!! Looks like you get to have all kinds of fun!! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Wow, how did I miss this?

Happy (belated) Birthday Karl!







And many more.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Karl is at the spa getting his oatmeal hydro bath etc. I'll be going back to get him in a little while. He also had an appointment to go to the vet (next door) on Monday morning but right after I got home the phone rang. 

The vet's office called and said since he was right next door as soon as he got out of the tub someone could run over and pull blood and do his yearly blood test for heartworms and give him a quick check over. That will save us another trip back in next week. So by the time he is dry and ready to come home his heartworm results will be ready and I can just run over to the vet's and find out his results then over to the spa and pick him up. They share the same parking lot.

Now as I told the young lady at the vet's office if they only served take-out lunch I would consider them a full-service business.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

(Hes lucky! Spa day!!)


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Well he had a good time. Came back all shiny and clean. First time he was ever blown dry or had his nails dremelled. He is still prancing in front of his brothers. 

Wait till his older sister, Star the minature poodle, goes for her spa morning for her 10th birthday. She will be getting a bath, a basic clip, and a *blueberry facial.*









The real reason that he went for the hydro bath is his skin. Now that the old flakes etc. are all soaked off I can really treat his skin. We are hoping that the bath there is able to help more than just getting a bath in the tub at home.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

The SCBA picture is my all time favorite of Karl!!


----------

